# Goresbrook Leisure Centre 2009



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

We (BRAS) are thinking of organising an open reptile show at the above leisure centre for next year. It will hold 100+ tables. We are trying to gauge interest as everyone seems to want members only meetings (IHS) or go to Europe to get reps.
The last time a show of this size was staged was in 1997! 
Any comments?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

it would be good, i'd go and if i had anything to sell at the time would also get a table, its close to me as well, so would definately go if one was there : victory:


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> We (BRAS) are thinking of organising an open reptile show at the above leisure centre for next year. It will hold 100+ tables. We are trying to gauge interest as everyone seems to want members only meetings (IHS) or go to Europe to get reps.
> The last time a show of this size was staged was in 1997!
> Any comments?


Sounds great i would have tables


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Would be a good idea. Probably better conditions than the one in barking? 
I would come of course, I love my shows lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I would have tables if it goes ahead


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Exeter I believe had 120 tables booked including a coach full of people travelling from Europe. I think people are still wary of big shows after the cancellation and disappearance of all the table money. But you have a well known society and are experienced with running shows, I have no doubt you would fill 100 tables, and get many many visitors from across the UK. With the right website and advertising, you could get people from the EU coming here - as they get better prices here so some will make the effort.

I know that the organisation I'm on the comittee of (CRA) have a venue for 100+ tables and permission from the council, but the council would only give permission if it was a membership event, not an open event. Would this be a problem for you guys? We're still not sure whether to go ahead, due to memberships limiting the numbers. I personally didn't want our show to be members only, but we have no options, it's that or nothing at all.

I think people would just want assurances that the council is happy for it to go ahead just so the Exeter thing does't happen. A bigger show = more advertising = more chance for people to oppose it. The smaller shows tend to slip through the cracks easier.

I would definitely attend if the event went ahead, and it's a 4 hour drive for us! I attend every year though... but it would be extra incentive


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> We (BRAS) are thinking of organising an open reptile show at the above leisure centre for next year. It will hold 100+ tables. We are trying to gauge interest as everyone seems to want members only meetings (IHS) or go to Europe to get reps.
> The last time a show of this size was staged was in 1997!
> Any comments?


 
That would be good, count me in (subject to me being in the country...lol)Good luck & if you want any banner advertising on Reptile Classifieds let me know and I'll make a space for you.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Exeter I believe had 120 tables booked including a coach full of people travelling from Europe. I think people are still wary of big shows after the cancellation and disappearance of all the table money. But you have a well known society and are experienced with running shows, I have no doubt you would fill 100 tables, and get many many visitors from across the UK. With the right website and advertising, you could get people from the EU coming here - as they get better prices here so some will make the effort.
> 
> I know that the organisation I'm on the comittee of (CRA) have a venue for 100+ tables and permission from the council, but the council would only give permission if it was a membership event, not an open event. Would this be a problem for you guys? We're still not sure whether to go ahead, due to memberships limiting the numbers. I personally didn't want our show to be members only, but we have no options, it's that or nothing at all.
> 
> ...


As far as I know the current legislation gives no detail about letting members of the public into shows. The shows were there is no commercial selling of stock is still required to have a licence - private breeders selling stock can continue without licences.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah count me in i'd defo be there. with a table or 2


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Would definitely be interested it attending :no1:


----------



## spyder (May 26, 2008)

we'd be there too


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd be there!
Had a couple of tables at the Barking show, and was very impressed at the organisation - I'd be happy to support, knowing that you know what you're doing!
Shows open to the public are great - we have a lot of customes through the shop that just want a look around or to see what it's all about, they don't want to have to join a club just to do that.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds cool! Ill be there!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

count us in please

2 tables as usual,


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would definatly be there.
sounds very exciting


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

this is right near me, would be great.: victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

why is there never shows close to wales


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> why is there never shows close to wales


There was a thread on here about possibly doing a show in 2009 in Cardiff. :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept.../119594-would-visit-south-wales-breeders.html


----------

